# Emisoras en internet



## ANEIKUM (Dic 9, 2005)

Reciba todos un cordial saludo.

sucede que estoy diseñando una pagina web que próximamente estará en la red, he escuchado mucho sobre las emisoras virtuales ustedes por casualidad no tiene información de cómo se sube a la pagina web la emisora o contactos que posiblemente me puede brindar esta respuesta además saber que elementos tanto en software como en hardware son necesarios. 

Agradezco ante mano la ayuda que me puedan brindar y muchas gracias por su atención prestada.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 9, 2005)

En cuanto a 

- Hardware :  una buena pc, con tarjeta de sonido.
- Internet : buen ancho de banda, no menor a 1Mb (limita la cantidad de usuarios oyentes).
- Software : cualquier soft de ShowCast y/o AutomationStudio.

Si nunca has montado ninguna radio virtual, te recomiendo realices pruebas con el ShowCast, plugin que puedes descargar gratuitamente desde la pagina oficial de WinAmp.

Saludos.


----------

